# Thank you - Enjoy 10% Off



## Brian (Apr 9, 2014)

CSR Building Supplies would like to thank drywall talk members for all there support.

Please use coupon code drywalltalk2014 upon checkout and receive10% off all items including sale items.

Limited Time Offer

Thank you again 

Brad Kennedy
www.csrbuilding.ca
www.drywalldelivery.com


----------

